# Fig substitute?



## izbnso (May 12, 2007)

I've got a recipe for stuffed grape leaves with goat cheese that calls for fresh fig puree. The filling is cream cheese, goat cheese, pine nuts and an egg. 

No fresh figs, what might be a suitable substitute?


----------



## even stephen (Oct 10, 2005)

golden raisins.....reconstitute in a little madiera...puree in processor.


----------



## izbnso (May 12, 2007)

Yum, :lips: Thanks.


----------



## amazingrace (Jul 28, 2006)

Dates would work well too. :lips:


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

You puree some dried figs too.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I would say dates also.


----------

